# return to US requirement?



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello all...

I've looked around in the forums,... did a couple keyword searches, didn't see what I was looking for... :noidea:

I reckon I could call the State Dept... but figured i would just throw it out here.

As I am coming down to the last 12 weeks before my final move, I have heard from more than a few people, something about a requirement for me to return to USA and "touch US soil" every few years to retain citizenship. (WHAT?!)

I know it must be a load of bunk, the citizen part, and I know I can renew my passport at the embassy in Manila, But am I missing something? Is there a requirement of some sort that an American must set foot on US soil every 5 or 10 years to retain anything? 

Or is this an old wife's tale? 
I still meet people who think that just by marrying a girl, you can just bring her back to the USA on next flight. "Cuz when you marry her, she becomes a US citizen automatically" :rofl:


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Retain citizenship*



Kavite Kenny said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I've looked around in the forums,... did a couple keyword searches, didn't see what I was looking for... :noidea:
> 
> ...


I think it is an old wife's tale. I have been in the Philippines since 20 Sept 2008 and have never received notification that I have to fly to the US or any US Territory, put my feet on the ground, then I can return to the Philippines. My passport is good to go until next year and I renew it in 2016 at the US Embassy in Manila. Unless you totally and completely renounce your US citizenship, you ain't gonna lose it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A US friend of mine was out of the USA for about 30 years with no problems, kept his US passport etc and only had to return to US because he had adopted his wife's grand-nephew (orphaned in car accident) and it was easier to get US citizenship for the kid by having a physical presence.

I think your concerns are unfounded but if you are worried write the US embassy and get their confirmation in writing on the issue. ( And let the other Americans here know what you find out)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> I think it is an old wife's tale. I have been in the Philippines since 20 Sept 2008 and have never received notification that I have to fly to the US or any US Territory, put my feet on the ground, then I can return to the Philippines. My passport is good to go until next year and I renew it in 2016 at the US Embassy in Manila. Unless you totally and completely renounce your US citizenship, you ain't gonna lose it.


I agree. I've been here much longer than you have and a have never left the Philippines. I have never heard of any requirement that it it necessary to do so. I renewed my passport several years ago at the embassy and have never had a problem. Even did my application for federal Social Security benefits by telephone with the embassy and still, never a problem.

There are some countries that require a return home from time to time--but the United States is *not* one of them..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I can tell you I left the U.S in 1997 to Kuwait my only return was in 2010 for a few days. I know of any requirement to return unless you got a court date.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

There is no requirement to "touch US soil" in order to retain US Citizenship!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Kavite Kenny said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I've looked around in the forums,... did a couple keyword searches, didn't see what I was looking for... :noidea:
> 
> ...


These people saying that might have it confused with green card holders who do need to come back periodically unless they're immediate family under SOFA.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I have verified with U.S. State Dept.... NO requirement anykind. As I figured and y'all have confirmed as well. 

Awesome and informative forum as always.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Kavite Kenny said:


> I have verified with U.S. State Dept.... NO requirement anykind. As I figured and y'all have confirmed as well.
> 
> Awesome and informative forum as always.


My husband had told me something similar that he heard.. but it didn't make any sense to me because I know of missionaries who are gone decades with no issues. But he DID need to come back every year to retain his green card. So my son and I were fine because we are citizens, but as long as he stays a resident alien he has to spend at least part of every year in the US. I'm glad to hear you verified with the State Dept. I tried looking on the government web sites for info like this and couldn't find anything.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> These people saying that might have it confused with green card holders who do need to come back periodically unless they're immediate family under SOFA.


cvgtpc1 that is a true statement. I like many others are working on the assumption that he/she is a US Citizen. But you do bring a good point to the table


----------

